# The Photographers Assistant.



## Elaine Maria (Mar 1, 2009)

Evening =)

I'm Elaine, I've recently started working as a photographers assistant in Dublin and am loooving it.
I've noticed a kind of gap in information on-line for aspiring photo assistants so I'm creating a blogspace on my personal experience including advice and tips for hitting the ground running when you first enter the studio.

I really hope it helps and would appreciate any kind of feedback.

www.elainemariablog.blogspot.com


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Dublin, CA? Or Dublin, Ireland? In any case, welcome to TPF. I'll check out your blog. I'm always interested in other's photographers experiences (new and experts).

JP


----------



## Elaine Maria (Apr 2, 2009)

Dublin, Ireland.

Thank you muchly


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 2, 2009)

wow that is a great way to learn from a pro


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 2, 2009)

jp_printroomguy said:


> Dublin, CA? Or Dublin, Ireland?


Hey, don't forget Dublin, Texas!


----------



## sarah_griffin (Jan 11, 2010)

ooh!!
  I am a photographers assistant too (in leeds)

I will check out your blogspot )

ah.. and thats Leeds (in the UK),, in York!  (not new york!)

sarah


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 11, 2010)

Ireland the mother country!lol I've always wanted to visit maybe oneday when I hit the lotto.  I'll check out your blog thanks for sharing.


----------



## itsjustbrandy (Jan 20, 2010)

This sounds like a great read.

However, I tried clicking the link and it says that ''the blog is open to invited readers only.''  

Am I missing something?


----------



## barthetzk (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, I was looking to see your blog, can you invite me some way?  
Thanx
Bartek


----------



## camerainmyhand (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm an assistant here in Chicago and I think its great that you're starting a blog to help spread some knowledge around. Can you send me an invite to view?


----------

